# FOUND: Shotgun Paradise / Hulbert area



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

A member of our camp found a shotgun way out off the main road. Best guess is it was left on a tailgate or similarly found its way into the roadway. If you know of someone losing one in this area have them get in touch with me and identify it.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is that around the Fish Point area? There's a thread in the Waterfowl Forum about a shotgun getting stolen out of a truck. Maybe it "fell" out??


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Paradise/Hulbert - UP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

